# Cubing Podcast



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if anybody would be interested, but my friend and I are starting a cubing podcast called "Cubing Weekly" all about speedsolving the rubiks cube and other puzzles. It's not professional, and neither I or my friend (Cuber95) are amazing cubers. We hope our "average joe"ness will help us relate to the audience, and hopefully topics that we are interested in, other cubers will be too. 

Just go and check it out, you can find it either on iTunes when you search for "Cubing weekly", or at our website at http://www.cubingweekly.com/.If you've listened to it please post feedback, and if you like it, we are needing guests. If you are interested in being a guest, you can either post here, or email us at [email protected].

Either way, suggestions are welcome, constructive criticism only please, and please tell me if you like it.

Thanks,

Caedus

UPDATE:

You can find Cubing Weekly on iTunes here


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

It seems like a good idea, it's still downloading from iTunes but I'll edit this post/make a new post after I've listened to it. Have you thought of having guest's? Like talk to famous cubers & interview them? It would be a pretty good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I mention in the post that we want to try to get some guests on. Erik Akkersdijk would be the dream guest, but we'll have pretty much anyone who knows anything about puzzles on.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm listening to the intro or like the first five minutes now. It's pretty good, but have you actually planned out what you're talking about? It sounds a bit improvised and with you playing the cube is a bit distracting, but if you can work off my criticism, then it should work.

Now downloading the rest of the pod cast. Good Work.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, it was a five minutes notice episode, and we had no planning whatsoever. It was our first recording, so the sound is not very balanced, and I didn't realize how loud my cubing was. But our next episode which we're recording this weekend is kinda a redo which we've been planning all week.
So thanks for the comments, now I have another opinion.

Remember, if you want to be a guest, just ask. All you need is Skype and a free day on the weekend! (I'm REALLY desperate for guests )

Also, how is the music? It's one of the jingles from Garageband and I want to know if you guys like it.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea, I've been watching.... errr listening to it and you guys are kind of rambling between an introduction & the type a... your audio isn't that great either.

Also sometimes you guys seem to start talking to eachother not really to us or things about stuff we wouldn't know about.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, the plan this week should fix the rambling between topics, and I'm getting a Snowball mic soon so that should fix the audio. Thanks for the comments. 

Anyone want to be a guest? (REALLY REALLY desperate for guests )


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, the plan this week should fix the rambling between topics, and I'm getting a Snowball mic soon so that should fix the audio. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Anyone want to be a guest? (REALLY REALLY desperate for guests )



>*raises hand*< 

>*quickly puts hand back down after realizing no one knows who he is*<


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Umm, yeah I'll try download the whole thing, I'm having some errors getting it.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm... What kind of errors? I just downloaded it off the site and it worked fine. I don't think that streaming works because of limited bandwidth due to budget limitations, but if you right click and save as, it should work.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 10, 2009)

When, I download it, it just doesn't appear anywhere. I then try again and now it's not even starting to download.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

Try iTunes maybe? If that doesn't work, here's a direct download link: Download(Mediafire)


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> >*raises hand*<
> 
> >*quickly puts hand back down after realizing no one knows who he is*<



+1. I'd gladly do it, but I have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2009)

That's fine really, you don't need to be an exceptional cuber or anything, as long as you don't mind talking about cubing. As they say, "The more the merrier." So if you are interested, we are probably going to record either on Monday or Tuesday, whichever is better for you. And if anyone else is interested, feel free to volunteer.


----------



## fundash (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be a guest, i can talk about learning F2L, I talked to some cubers at a comp once and they said that they still used LBL because F2L was to hard, but it's not, I DID IT!

I could help other discoureged cubers learn F2L and get faster


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

use tinychat.com
create a room called cubign weekly
And just post a schedule on yours ite


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2009)

Sure, i'll create a chat room on tinychat and when we start recording will have the chat room and video stream open for everyone to see it live. We will be starting the recording at about 6:30PM PST, 7:30PM MST for more details, go to our website at cubingweekly.com


----------



## Novriil (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just listening to it.. one guy is loud and other one is so quiet  Also I made an account and now I saw that it does nothing. yay for you. Also you should have this chatroom, live talking and guest who can talk to you from homes.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, like I mentioned in previous posts the audio is unbalanced, that should be fixed in future episodes. Also we use Skype to communicate so we can have guests from all over the world. As for the accounts on the website, it is still being built as I am hand coding myself so yes, accounts do not do anything as of yet. They will, eventually let you receive notices when a new episode comes out, write reviews, post comments, and access premium content.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 13, 2009)

We are now broadcasting live if anyone wants to see: http://tinychat.com/ik9mc.
[Finished]
Depending on when my shipment of cubes gets here, we will be giving away cubes to listeners on the live show. More details can be found on Cubing Weekly


----------



## elcarc (Oct 13, 2009)

it was pretty cool. pity me and fundash were the only ones there

cant wait till the next one. ill bet i win that cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd have been there, but I'm deathly ill right now. I'll be there on Saturday though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, the plan this week should fix the rambling between topics, and I'm getting a Snowball mic soon so that should fix the audio. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Anyone want to be a guest? (REALLY REALLY desperate for guests )



High-quality mic


----------



## Caedus (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, shipping is horrible though for the snowflake. Also, if anyone knows of any possible ways to pay for the cube giveaways please tell me, a sponsor providing cubes would be ideal, but I could also do donations, or advertising. I already have a few ads on the site, but unless I add a whole bunch more, or I start getting more clicks, that's not going to pay for giveaway cubes. Personally I want to keep givingcubes away for a long time. Ideas would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 15, 2009)

Finally got my microphone, the free web hosting account I had got canceled (stupid TOS :fp), so I switched to a paid hosting account with unlimited bandwidth (YAY ). That also means that all my MySQL data was lost, which means all the posts and users were deleted. The one problem I'm having is that I cannot find out how to change the feed url on iTunes now that the hosting has changed. I should be getting my giveaway cubes tomorrow, and they'll probably be a mix of Type A I's, Type C's, and Mini Dianshengs. Check out the new site, (same url), but I'm still porting the databases over, so you might see some MySQL errors.


----------



## fundash (Oct 15, 2009)

I saw those...when is the next episode going to be put up?


----------



## Caedus (Oct 15, 2009)

The echo on the recording turned out really badly, so I'm going to post a cube collection video instead.


----------



## fundash (Oct 15, 2009)

noo... *wimper* w...whi...will I be on it? *wimper*


----------



## Caedus (Oct 15, 2009)

If you want, you can be on this Saturday's podcast, there's a whole bunch of people that are going to be on, and as they say, the more the merrier.


----------



## fundash (Oct 15, 2009)

ok, kewl when does recording take place?


----------



## Caedus (Oct 15, 2009)

7PM Mountain Time on Saturday. And everybody remember, listen live on tinychat.com for a chance to win a free speedcube. The tinychat link will be posted here about 15-20 minutes before the show starts.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just to lt you know in advance, I'm still going to try to do it, but I may not be healthy by then, as I'm more sick than I had thought. We'll see. I'll let you know the day of the podcast whether or not I'm going to do it.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, if you aren't up to it by then, you can always come on the next week at the same time. Also, I was going to do a replacement for this week's episode, but with the website problems it's been delayed for too long and is now too close to the next episode. So I will not be posting a video for this week since it's so close to the podcast.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2009)

is the cube white...?
if is it I'll make an effort to watch.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 16, 2009)

Does the winner have to pay shipping?

Also, I wouldn't put too many people on your episodes, you get people who accidentally talk at the same time, and you also get people who barely talk. And you get people who can't remember whose voice is who... etc.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Does the winner have to pay shipping?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't put too many people on your episodes, you get people who accidentally talk at the same time, and you also get people who barely talk. And you get people who can't remember whose voice is who... etc.



A valid point.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll see about the shipping, but I think I'll try anywhere in North America I pay shipping, but outside that, you'll have to pay. That will be subject to change depending on my financial situation. And the cube I'm giving away is a white type A I. (I was going to make it a white type C, but I fell in love with it )


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds good.
Sorry about the idiocy of your site.
I'll surely be watching!
I NEED a good speedcube.
I'm such a noob.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, thanks, but I've got the site mostly set up again. The contest page is now up and ready, but you need to be registered to enter in the competition. So make sure you go register before the show so you have a chance. There just might be a chance that I'll say it at the very beginning and surprise everyone .
anyway, we're starting right around 7PM Mountain Time and the chat room is already open here.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, thanks, but I've got the site mostly set up again. The contest page is now up and ready, but you need to be registered to enter in the competition. So make sure you go register before the show so you have a chance. There just might be a chance that I'll say it at the very beginning and surprise everyone .
> anyway, we're starting right around 7PM Mountain Time and the chat room is already open here.



I think I missed it... mountain time is ahead or behind Central???

EDIT: Dang 1hour 40min early.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 18, 2009)

May be a little late, but I'm not going to be able to do it. Hopefully next Saturday.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

I won the contest.
I officially will receive a 120% free White Type A I 3x3.

Yay.
I'm DEFINITELY watching next week.

--Ranzha


----------



## Caedus (Oct 18, 2009)

That's okay, next week'll be good. Congratulations to the winner of the white type a III, Ranzha_V_Emodrach! We will be giving another cube away for free next week.

Also, try the tower challenge! Get yourself and a friend and 20 of your rubik's cubes and solve them all in a row. Our record is 6:18, see if you can beat us! If you don't have 20, get 10 and double your time. Either way, post your videos on YouTube and send us the link. The winner will be mentioned on our next show, and may win a cube. (not sure yet)

The episode will be posted on the site by Monday hopefully, but until we can contact iTunes staff, our iTunes feed will not be working.

Check it all out on cubingweekly.com


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Congratulations to the winner of the white type a III, Ranzha_V_Emodrach! We will be giving another cube away for free next week.



Wait, Type A III?
I thought it was Type A I.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry i couldnt attend today (i really wanted that cube)

i just broke my wrist today and spent the whole day in the hospital


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> sorry i couldnt attend today (i really wanted that cube)
> 
> i just broke my wrist today and spent the whole day in the hospital



I feel your pain xD


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i couldnt attend today (i really wanted that cube)
> ...



great excuse to practice OH though, so im not too sad


----------



## Caedus (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahah, whoops, I meant type A I, sorry 'bout that, either way, you won the cube, and I'll email you tomorrow about it (Sunday). Remember, challenge the tower!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Ahah, whoops, I meant type A I, sorry 'bout that, either way, you won the cube, and I'll email you tomorrow about it (Sunday). Remember, challenge the tower!



I would do the challenge, but I don't have any friends who'd do it with me.
-Sadface.- anyway, I'm excited about getting my cube! Yay.
Still waiting for the email. =D


----------



## Caedus (Oct 20, 2009)

By now the episode should have been uploaded onto the site, but I screwed up and mistakenly only recorded Cuber95's voice. So, to make up for the lack of an episode this week, I will post a cube collection video so you guys can see all my cubes.


----------



## Edward (Oct 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Ahah, whoops, I meant type A I, sorry 'bout that, either way, you won the cube, and I'll email you tomorrow about it (Sunday). Remember, challenge the tower!



Are you giving way a type a again? i can make it to the cast for sure this time


----------



## Caedus (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't decided what cube I'm giving away this week yet. It may be a type A, or a black type C, or even some other cube, I'm not sure. However, if I am going to be able to continue giving away cubes, I am going to need a sponsor or something, because I am currently paying out of my own pocket for these cubes. If anyone knows of a way to get these cubes cheaper, please tell me.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I haven't decided what cube I'm giving away this week yet. It may be a type A, or a black type C, or even some other cube, I'm not sure. However, if I am going to be able to continue giving away cubes, I am going to need a sponsor or something, because I am currently paying out of my own pocket for these cubes. If anyone knows of a way to get these cubes cheaper, please tell me.



Have challenges every 3 weeks!
Whoever responds with the fastest time/average will receive the cube.

I'm just glad I won.
Thanks, man.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the contest idea! We will be using it, and the first contest should be announced on the website and podcast soon. 
Also, the iTunes feed stopped working due to the web hosting change, and we are trying to contact iTunes staff to get them to change it. Until then, you can manually use the feed http://cubingweekly.com/cubingweekly.xml. To manually add the feed, go to the podcasts screen in iTunes and in the menubar click Advanced->Subcribe to podcast and add the feed url.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Thanks for the contest idea! We will be using it, and the first contest should be announced on the website and podcast soon.
> Also, the iTunes feed stopped working due to the web hosting change, and we are trying to contact iTunes staff to get them to change it. Until then, you can manually use the feed http://cubingweekly.com/cubingweekly.xml



something wrong with your webhost


----------



## fundash (Oct 23, 2009)

I will try to be at the next recording, when is it?


----------



## Caedus (Oct 23, 2009)

The recordings will always be on Saturdays at 7 PM *Mountain time* unless I state otherwise. That's (GMT-7). If you wish to participate in a recording however, you must give me your Skype username. (Fundash, I already have yours from last time.)

anyway, the feed url I posted should work if you directly download from the site and if you manually add the url as a feed in itunes, I tested it beforehand.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Tonight, it really begins.
I'll be on Skype all day.
--Ranzha V E
P.S. Can't wait for that cube.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

Caedus said:


> The recordings will always be on Saturdays at 7 PM *Mountain time* unless I state otherwise. That's (GMT-7). If you wish to participate in a recording however, you must give me your Skype username. (Fundash, I already have yours from last time.)
> 
> anyway, the feed url I posted should work if you directly download from the site and if you manually add the url as a feed in itunes, I tested it beforehand.



Shoot you changed the contest rules. Will there be an OH challenge?


----------



## Caedus (Oct 24, 2009)

That might be possible...  How would people feel about one cube in each hand? Or upside down cubing?


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 24, 2009)

A cube in each hand
wasnt I supposed to be a guest today?
And How can I be a guest with no Skype??


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol. What would truly be awesome is OHing in your left hand while playing the right hand of Rimsky-Korsakoff's "Flight of the Bumble Bee" on the piano.
I could try that.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

upside down OH MUltiBLD


----------



## Caedus (Oct 24, 2009)

Now that would be fun... Making you really earn your cube


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Now that would be fun... Making you really earn your cube



That maybe too hard though...


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

Caedus said:


> That might be possible...  How would people feel about one cube in each hand? Or upside down cubing?



Signature? Well, ill be there anyway.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm ready to be there.
I'm ready to win another cube.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 24, 2009)

Chatroom is now open: here
2 1/2 hours until we go live


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Chatroom is now open: here
> 2 1/2 hours until we go live



Yay!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, that was fun.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Well, that was fun.



Yep, when is the deadline for the contest?


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just finished recording. We had JTW2007, Ranzha and Jesse on. It was pretty sweet. The episode should be up by Monday (possibly tonight if I have time to edit it). It was really fun though.

BTW, remember that if you want it in itunes you'll have to manually add the feed by clicking Advanced->Subscribe to Podcast in the menubar, and putting http://cubingweekly.com/cubingweekly.xml as the feed url.

The deadline for the contest is November 13th at midnight. It is OH upside down. You need to record and time yourself, post it on youtube and then send us the link at [email protected]
The prize is a black Type C.

RULES:
You must be *hanging* upside down, not leaning or otherwise putting yourself upside down.
You cannot at any time touch the cube with your other hand once you are upside down or the solve is automatically invalid.
If the cube is dropped, only the original hand used to touch the cube can be used to pick it up.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not sure. I assume it's next Saturday.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm not sure. I assume it's next Saturday.



Oh well, no time to wait for my mini-DS



Caedus said:


> Just finished recording. We had JTW2007, Ranzha and Jesse on. It was pretty sweet. The episode should be up by Monday (possibly tonight if I have time to edit it). It was really fun though.
> 
> BTW, remember that if you want it in itunes you'll have to manually add the feed by clicking Advanced->Subscribe to Podcast in the menubar, and putting http://cubingweekly.com/cubingweekly.xml as the feed url.
> 
> ...



If we drop the cube can we use our OH hand pick it up?


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, but if you touch it with the other hand while it's falling by mistake, it's an invalid solve

(Updated rules)


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2009)

OH WAIT WHAT?

Contest and prize is a type C?
COUNT ME IN.

OH averages everyone?

EDIT: How can we know the videos are legit?
Also, someone world class would easily get it.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just for fun, I'll be competing. (I want a type c too ) You can see my fail OH become even more fail upside down. :fp

My record OH is something like 1:24.xx

Edit: Legitness will be at my discretion

Edit2: Podcast is now uploaded/edited. You can get it here


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2009)

Just downloaded the podcast.
Great editing and audio quality.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay! The iTunes feed is now fixed. It cannot be searched for yet, but you can find it and subscribe here. When I have a little less homework I will post my video of my challenge attempt. Remember, solve a cube upside down OH for a chance to win a Black Type C!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2009)

Is the chatroom open?


----------



## Edward (Oct 31, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is the chatroom open?



I got in...


----------



## Caedus (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, the chatroom is now open: http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 1, 2009)

The third episode has been edited and is now uploaded, you can get it here.
We talk about the many different online stores where you can buy twisty puzzles.
It should be on iTunes by tomorrow.


----------



## Logan (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone up for some chatting?


----------



## Edward (Nov 1, 2009)

Caedus said:


> The third episode has been edited and is now uploaded, you can get it here.
> We talk about the many different online stores where you can buy twisty puzzles.
> It should be on iTunes by tomorrow.



How do i listen to the podcast without itunes?


----------



## Logan (Nov 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > The third episode has been edited and is now uploaded, you can get it here.
> ...



I don't think you can.

BTW: I'll be in the chatroom in like half an hour.


----------



## Logan (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm on!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 1, 2009)

Without iTunes, you can get the episodes by going to cubingweekly.com and clicking on the episodes button in the menubar. That will show you a list of all the episodes, and will let you download them. 

Also, anyone interested in buying cube t-shirts for about $15 + shipping please tell me so I know how many to order, and whether to make them at all. I will post designs on cubingweekly.com soon if there is enough interest.


----------



## Logan (Nov 1, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Without iTunes, you can get the episodes by going to cubingweekly.com and clicking on the episodes button in the menubar. That will show you a list of all the episodes, and will let you download them.
> 
> Also, anyone interested in buying cube t-shirts for about $15 + shipping please tell me so I know how many to order, and whether to make them at all. I will post designs on cubingweekly.com soon if there is enough interest.



ill probably buy one. unless it sucks. which it wont


----------



## Caedus (Nov 3, 2009)

First design now posted, you can read more about it by going to the cubingweekly.com homepage where there is a post about it.

The dinosaur one is taking slightly longer, due to the more difficult to draw nature of the design, but I should have more info about it soon.

This will be on a black t-shirt, slanted across the front.
If you have any ideas or comments, PLEASE TELL ME.
I can't order unless I know there is enough interest to warrant a decent sized order. They will cost between 15 and 20 dollars plus shipping.






EDIT: PS. Sorry about the largeness of the image.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

That is epic, id love a shirt, but sadly i have no money. Hey, i has an idea, mabye you can give one away in a contest one day.


Oh, and my computer cant view .m4a files, so going to that page wont work.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, I will be giving a few away for contests, and when I have some free time, I will re-encode all the episodes in mp3 format. I was meaning to do that anyway, but I forgot.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 6, 2009)

i tried converting it... 
i was wondering if it would be ok if i put them on youtube.
it would get more traffic that way as well.
because of course ill put the link to the site

or you could put it on youtube...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 6, 2009)

If you have converted them, I would be fine with it if you posted them on YouTube.

Also, an update about the t-shirts, I have started a new thread about them in the "Buy, Sell and Trade" section that has all the information about the t-shirts. They should be on sale very soon.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay!
Orange!

Also, I've opened the chatroom.

http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly.

Yay!
Also, I lubed the A I. It's amazing.
Cubes...rawr.

Uploading my epically awesome OH of 1:19.43.

Yay.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 7, 2009)

Brb, I'll upload a 30-ish solve later tonight, maybe 20-ish if I try enough. (Maybe, if not then tommorrow.)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Brb, I'll upload a 30-ish solve later tonight, maybe 20-ish if I try enough. (Maybe, if not then tommorrow.)



I'm sure I won't win the contest.
Blargh.
I still got an awesome-for-me 1:19.43.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDP36o-mir0

Yay!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

You guys should make a youtube channel, it would get some publicity.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've been thinking of making a Cubing Weekly channel. I have a bunch of neat solve videos that I could put up along with vlog style vids. When I get it set up today I'll upload a bunch of my solve vids and other stuff and post the link here.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 7, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> upside down OH MUltiBLD



1/2 2:45
parity fix fail and blood was rushing to my head


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > upside down OH MUltiBLD
> ...



...Lol.
+1.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubing weekly youtube channel now up. No videos yet, but I will be uploading some soon.
You can find it http://youtube.com/CubingWeekly


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

Are you going to put your podcasts on youtube?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

The chatroom is open!

http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly.

Please, come, listen, watch, and stuff.
3 hours to starting time!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think we can, and if I start recording video, I'd put the video on.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Ninja'd.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

The first video has been posted on the Cubing Weekly YouTube channel. It is a video of me solving all 25 of my 3x3s in 20 minutes. Arg, no inspection time kills Roux. It is here

The channel is here: http://youtube.com/CubingWeekly

EDIT:
Second video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZHEteibgyI


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

Is Episode 4 on iTunes yet?
Also, any news about the shirts -nudge nudge-?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, the 4th episode will be on iTunes as soon as I finish writing a sonnet about a Rubik's cube. (AKA finish my homework) I have had an unusually cruel amount of homework, and have not been able to find a free hour or two to spend editing. Hopefully it will be up tonight.

I don't really know what you mean about the t-shirts, but I'm going to have two more that I'm making over the weekend. The "Roux: as easy as 1x2x3" shirt, and a WTF2L shirt.

Also, I will be uploading more videos to our YouTube channel soon, including my cube tower solve. (fun!)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Eet's nawt thar.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, it was too late to edit once I finished the sonnet, as I had school this morning. I am working on it right now. On a side note, I uploaded another video to our youtube channel.


----------



## fundash (Nov 14, 2009)

*pathetically whining* I wish to hear myself on itunes, please edit it already!!!! *pathetically whining*
*_fundash pouts..._


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about the lateness. I have nothing to do tomorrow, so I will get everything edited and posted, including my contest video.


----------



## fundash (Nov 14, 2009)

ok...

*tomorrow*
Caedus- Sorry, i can't edit it today because.....

*2 days later*
Caedus- Sorry, i can't edit it today because.....

*3 days later*
Caedus- Sorry, i can't edit it today because.....

*OVER 9000 DAYS LATER OMG!!!!!!*
Caedus- Sorry, i can't edit it today because.....


lol, jk, but do get it done tomorrow..i bet others are waiting to listen to!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

I am .


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

It's edited, and I'm uploading it now. All thats left to do once it finishes is wait for iTunes to update the listing for Cubing Weekly.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

iTunes hates Caedus.
Plain and simple.
It won't be up there right now, but perhaps later today.

Also, the chatroom is open:
http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly.

See you there.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

Episode edited and uploaded. Will be available as soon as iTunes stops being a douche.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2009)

Crap, i forgot to submit a video for the contest.
(I had a hard time figuring out how to become upside down)
T_T


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm postponing the deadline until the podcast starts, as I have not uploaded my own video yet. You can just lay on a bed and hang over the edge, thats what I did.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I'm postponing the deadline until the podcast starts, as I have not uploaded my own video yet. You can just lay on a bed and hang over the edge, thats what I did.



Lol, okay, brb then. 

EDIT:
Ugghhh, my head hurts.
Got 37.01.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

The latest episode in on iTunes.


----------



## retr0 (Nov 14, 2009)

Could you not upload these to YouTube instead? I'm sure you'd get a lot more viewers.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

retr0 said:


> Could you not upload these to YouTube instead? I'm sure you'd get a lot more viewers.



Not upload these?
Well, I wanted to record the video feeds.

I'mma try eet tonight.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, iTunes finally accepted the episode, so it is available for download now. Also, as the contest is drawing to a close, I will put a list of all entries here:
1st Place: 37.01 by Cubes=Life (video)
2nd Place: 1:03.3 by CLxPepsi (video)
3rd Place: 1:16.75 by Me (Yay! Go me!) (video)
4th Place: 1:19.43 by Ranzha V. Emodrach (video)
5th Place: 1:26.63 by Edward (video)
6th Place: 2:00+ by Jesse (Would be a video, but he doesn't have a camera)

EDIT: Due to requests made, all episodes of Cubing Weekly are now available on YouTube! You can find them by visiting our YouTube channel found in my signature.

EDIT 2: Since the episodes are more than 10 minutes in length, YouTube will not accept them. However, we may be starting a weekly vlog / tutorials / other cube vids.


----------



## (R) (Nov 14, 2009)

it says clean, how clean is that. Mi mon wont let me sub if it is "not wholesome"


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

How clean? The most vulgar thing we say is dang. Or fail.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Come into the chatroom!
http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly


----------



## Caedus (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, and our guests for tonight are Cubes=Life, Jesse, Ranzha, Edward and possibly JTW2007


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 15, 2009)

You little noob! I want moar posts than you!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 15, 2009)

Caedus said:


> How clean? The most vulgar thing we say is dang. Or fail.



I think I might have mentioned an old Type A once.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > How clean? The most vulgar thing we say is dang. Or fail.
> ...



!!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

Ranhza, use this:


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ranhza, use this:



You wanna donate that cube you won to me?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

Nahhh, don't want to. D:


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Nahhh, don't want to. D:


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry JTW, I don't think we can use the file I recorded for you. It was on my computer, but vista corrupted it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sorry JTW, I don't think we can use the file I recorded for you. It was on my computer, but vista corrupted it.



Vista does that.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2009)

I got mine, but it's 4 GB.
Stoopid HD Codec (Edward).


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I got mine, but it's 4 GB.
> Stoopid HD Codec (Edward).



But it will be in crystal clear 1080x720p HD!!!!!!!!! (unless you changed the dimensions, but it will still be in HD!!!!!!!!)


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol, when can we expect to see/hear it?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Hopefully it will be done on Wednesday. I have piano lessons and homework tomorrow, so I won't be able to edit tomorrow. I will also try to ship your cube by then, but depending on my homework load, it may be later.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay~
That makes me glad.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine, but it's 4 GB.
> ...



And another thing: my comp can't process opening up a 4 GB file.
Try not having Vista go splode.

--R

Also, it's not as clear as I expected.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, we'll need to compile the video in with the audio somehow, and find sonewhere to post them.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, we'll need to compile the video in with the audio somehow, and find sonewhere to post them.



I've converted to a high-qual FLV, and later I'll convert it back to .avi at a lower bitrate (liek 1000, instead of something HD-ish liek OVER 9000!).
This way, it won't exceed 1.5 GB.
Also, send me the audio and I can work my magic -cracking knuckles-.

--R


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, we'll need to compile the video in with the audio somehow, and find sonewhere to post them.



Post them all seperately somewhere, and someone with a good enough computer can download them and compile them. (I'd do it, but I cant risk another corrupted file, although the error could've been on my behalf, and not vista.)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2009)

It was CamStudio's fault.
It sometimes fails on me after long shots, usually when I record audio with it XD.
But this tiem, it was perfect.
Hm....

--R


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Actually, I just remembered that its my Mom's birthday on Wedesday, so I'll change the prediction for the podcast being released to Thursday.

EDIT: I have a Macbook Pro, so I should be able to edit the video.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't wait for the next episode. Off-topic. Cubes=life, you blog entries are getting bright and less depressing yay. I read Your blog every few weeks, and I just saw post on "November 15th, 18:42" about your cubing heroes. I totally agree. I just loved that blog entry post, and I have bookmarked your blog, and will read it more often now. I really enjoy your blog posts, and it has slightly changed the way I think about ZB.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I have a Macbook Pro, so I should be able to *succeed at everything in life and be completely awesome.*



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Hah, lol, don't need a MacBook to do that . But yeah, Mac > Linux > Windows. I only wish I had After Effects, but I don't have $2000 odd dollars to spend on it, and I don't want to crack it. So, I'm stuck with iLife.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks ZB_FTW!!!
I'm trying to recreate what Chris Hardwick did when he was learning ZB with a ZB journal. 

That makes me happy that people are reading it!~


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> But yeah, Mac > Linux > Windows. I only wish I had After Effects, but I don't have $2000 odd dollars to spend on it, and I don't want to crack it. So, I'm stuck with iLife.



Are you sure that you aren't me?


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Hah, lol, don't need a MacBook to do that . But yeah, Mac > Linux > Windows. I only wish I had After Effects, but I don't have $2000 odd dollars to spend on it, and I don't want to crack it. So, I'm stuck with iLife.



Google+ Keygen= Any software you want.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Thanks ZB_FTW!!!
> I'm trying to recreate what Chris Hardwick did when he was learning ZB with a ZB journal.
> 
> That makes me happy that people are reading it!~



Sorry I stopped the ZB stuff, but I'm still a ZB groupie! I got too addicted to BLD, so blame it on that! 

Chris


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

@JTW2007 Pretty sure, yeah. Cause I don't remember replying to my own post. 

@Edward I personally don't feel comfortable stealing software.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Not to pester you, but a reminder. 

Whats the status on things?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, considering both JTW and I are gong to Stanford, I'mma try and get he and I to be guests together on Cubing Weekly, straight from the awards.
It'd be funny, but I don't know if the awards will last long enough to give us the hour we need.
Optimal thing: earlier podcast tiem!

@C=L, Caedus sometimes is late about things considering what he has going on. This is why I waited for my cube a bit.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, okay.

I once waited a month and a half for a cube order.
I'm patient.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, it was my mother's birthday last night, so we went out for dinner. (No working on podcast. On Tuesday I had school, an hour an a half long piano lesson, and then 2 chem labs to write as well as a quiz to study for.

anyway, what I'm getting at is that between school (especially IB) and family I have extremely limited time except for weekends. So, the podcasts will most likely not be getting edited and posted until the weekend after the recording. Luckily I have this and next Friday off school, so I will be able to do the editing then, as well as doing some much needed website maitenance.

EDIT: Cubes=Life, I will be shipping your cube tomorrow afternoon if I can get my parents to take me to the post office.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome!

Again, sorry for pestering you.
Take your time~


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't mind, pressure keeps me on track and makes sure I actually do it. If people weren't waiting, episodes would probably be weeks late instead of days.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> an hour an a half long piano lesson,



!!! Really? 1 1/2 hours! Jeez, mine are only 30 minutes. Those must cost a fortune!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I have a REALLY good piano teacher. She went to university for 6 years studying concert piano, music therapy and other things. She's really nice, and I like her a lot.
I'm Grade 9 Conservatory, and go to festivals and stuff like that a lot, so I need the extra time.

Also, I like Chopin


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Could we change the time of recording to be earlier in the day? It would benefit the cause of having the podcast AT the comp.
http://caltech.cubingusa.com/stanfordfall2009/index.php
Check out the schedule, man. It's packed, and the awards are an hour before the podcast starts.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I have a REALLY good piano teacher. She went to university for 6 years studying concert piano, music therapy and other things. She's really nice, and I like her a lot.
> I'm Grade 9 Conservatory, and go to festivals and stuff like that a lot, so I need the extra time.
> 
> Also, I like Chopin



I still don't understand how good that is, do you have any videos of you playing?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of me playing: http://yfrog.com/10img3510yj
I have the video of me playing at festival last year on a DVD, but I'm having a little trouble getting it off the dvd. I'll post it on YouTube when I get it off.

(The picture was taken in my house on my piano)


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 20, 2009)

I won't be on this Saturday, as I'd much rather be involved in the competition. That won't happen every Saturday.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll be there. Now with a webcam.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, sounds good, so we have Edward for sure.
Cubes=Life, would you like to be on again?

@Ranzha, what time would it need to be for you to be on? Also, make sure you mention Cubing Weekly to everyone you see


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll try to be there, but no guarantees. D:

Also, do you have a topic in mind?
I might know a tidbit or 2 about the topic, haha.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

I was thinking maybe big cubes, as we kinda failed talking about it last week. I have fallen in love with 4x4 since the last episode.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Ah, i do know a few tidbits about big cubes.

I have decent times on my WCA profile, if thats any indication.
I can give tips, and tricks on getting faster for sure.~


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, that'd be great. I'm still a n00b at 4x4, and I've probably done maybe 20 solves total. Oh well, they're fun.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Ive solved a 4x4 only a few times (before it broke, stupid rubik's brand)

I might have a little bit of info, but I can't say much.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

I posted an epic long AIM chat message thing for you, Caedus.
Please read it and reply! XD.

Don't forget to refresh your linens!

--R


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not sure I'll get it. I usually just leave my comp on and it says I'm online even though I'm not. Can you PM me instead?


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I'm not sure I'll get it. I usually just leave my comp on and it saus I'm online even though I'm not. Can you PM me instead?



Did you read my PM about a new T-shirt design?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup, I'll try to work on it over the weekend.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I sent it to you.

How'd you like having a live interview with somebody at the competition?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

It'd be awesome if you could snag a few people for a couple minute s each and chat with them for a few minutes. Also, who's gonna be there? Anyone famous that we absolutely need to talk to?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> It'd be awesome if you could snag a few people for a couple minute s each and chat with them for a few minutes. Also, who's gonna be there? Anyone famous that we absolutely need to talk to?



The preregistered list calls for Chris Bird (monkeydude1313), Weston (TheWestonian), Cameron (camcuber), Lucas Garron, Leyan Lo, Dan Dzoan, Shelley Chang...there's 56 preregistered people.

I'm sure I could find people.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

If you could grab Chris he'd probably remember Cubing Weekly, as I messaged him about it and sent him a shirt. I've always wanted to talk to Weston too.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> If you could grab Chris he'd probably remember Cubing Weekly, as I messaged him about it and sent him a shirt. I've always wanted to talk to Weston too.



I shall try.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

I posted a new video of a Square-1 solve on Cubing Weekly's Youtube channel. You can find it here.

Also, we will be changing the recording time of the podcast tomorrow to 2PM Mountain time so that Ranzha can broadcast from the Stanford Competition.

Yet another thing, I would like to organize a competition in Edmonton in the summer, but I do not know how many people would be interested in coming. If you would like to come, or want to know more about it I have posted a thread in the WCA Competitions section of the forum.

Thanks,

Caedus


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2009)

YAY! I get benefits of controlling the mind of Caedus!

MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Here's a pic of me playing: http://yfrog.com/10img3510yj
> I have the video of me playing at festival last year on a DVD, but I'm having a little trouble getting it off the dvd. I'll post it on YouTube when I get it off.
> 
> (The picture was taken in my house on my piano)



I think your about a year ahead of me, can't really tell as I can't see the music very well. Nice Grand, I have a Yamaha, also a grand.

On a more cubing related subject, I may be able to get on to cubing weekly next time. Hopefully I won't have to leave a minute before it starts.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, I right now I'm playing Chopin Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2. It's one of my favourite pieces.

Also, it'd be great if you could come on.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I right now I'm playing Chopin Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2. It's one of my favourite pieces.
> 
> Also, it'd be great if you could come on.



You should compose an intro for cubing weekly.

EDIT: I'm looking that piece up right now.

EDIT2: Actually no, that's about my level.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, I like tge one we have now, and I'm not that great at composing. Playing, yes. Composing, meh, not so much.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I like tge one we have now, and I'm not that great at composing. Playing, yes. Composing, meh, not so much.



I'll compose you play?

You already have a theme song?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2009)

How about me? Why can't I compose?
XD I have the ending music anyway.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, it plays at the beginning of every episode.
Anyone who wants to make a song can, and if I like it enough I'll switch.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

I would probably convince my family to let me go to a comp in Edmonton.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, that makes 6 potential people, Me, Jesse, Forte, miniGOINGS, Lance (assuming he will start cubing over the summer), possibly Roux-er as I know he lives in Edmonton.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Okay, that makes 6 potential people, Me, Jesse, Forte, miniGOINGS, Lance (assuming he will start cubing over the summer), possibly Roux-er as I know he lives in Edmonton.



Haha, my name's Matt , and it would depend on when.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, it'll most likely be in August, as I'm in summer school June and July.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, it plays at the beginning of every episode.
> Anyone who wants to make a song can, and if I like it enough I'll switch.



How long do you want it to be? I'll compose one or two.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Just about 20 seconds would be fine.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Just about 20 seconds would be fine.



Okay, I'll get to work on it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

So almost a year? That would be awesome, I'll ask as it gets closer.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, I need lots of notice, and I need to know if there's even going to be enough interest to be able to organize one. I hope people want to come, because I'd love to have a comp in Edmonton.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Chat room is now open (here). The podcast starts in 1 1/2 hours (2PM Mountain Time).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Dang, thought it was at 7, I can't be there today.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah, too bad, maybe next week you could come on.


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2009)

We are experiencing technical difficulties.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

I lost connection on tinychat.

And you put me on hold on skype.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, we're having technical difficulties. Tinychat is down, and we can't get anything else working. I don't think we'll be able to do the podcast this week.


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2009)

You're mic was buzzing horribly. It hurt. Tiny chat's server is down. We might do cubing weekly tomorrow instead.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh wow, I didnt miss anything. (x


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 21, 2009)

Just me stuffing my face with smarties


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Just me stuffing my face with smarties



Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately it didn't work out. Oh well. I'm not sure I'll be able to do it tomorrow, but next week I'll have gotten my 24 cube collection and I can talk about that.

Also, Cubing Weekly may be changing format. We may be switching to a video podcast, as it is hard to talk about something as visual as a Rubik's Cube and not have any video.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, unfortunately it didn't work out. Oh well. I'm not sure I'll be able to do it tomorrow, but next week I'll have gotten my 24 cube collection and I can talk about that.
> 
> Also, Cubing Weekly may be changing format. We may be switching to a video podcast, as it is hard to talk about something as visual as a Rubik's Cube and not have any video.



Talk show.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, unfortunately it didn't work out. Oh well. I'm not sure I'll be able to do it tomorrow, but next week I'll have gotten my 24 cube collection and I can talk about that.
> ...



Indeed, but we don't have the money for transportation like a true talk show.
Also, Stanford Fall was nice.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Did I miss it today, or are we just going to skip it?


----------



## Logan (Nov 23, 2009)

Chatroom is open, even if we aren't doing the show.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 23, 2009)

Is the 28th for go?
Is there going to be moar talk?
Also, we need to test the audio/video stuff, Caedus, to make sure iTunes can broadcast it.
Is there a new contest?
Why is the "easy" shirt off the list?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't seen Caedus today. 0:
Haha, I was hoping to hear the 5th episode.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 23, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I haven't seen Caedus today. 0:
> Haha, I was hoping to hear the 5th episode.



As I, Cubes=Life, as I.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

I wanted to compete in the recent comp, and I checked on the website, and it was closing in 5 hours (midnight). I can't wait for the next comp.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, as you may not know, I have friends (yay!) and that requires me to see them once in a while. So, yeah, I did nothing at all cubing related today. 

As for the easy cube t-shirt being off the site, I do not know why that is, and I will re-upload the design. 

I am sorry about the lateness of episode 5, and I will temporarily post the un-edited version until I can edit it. WARNING: This is COMPLETELY unedited, and is over an hour long, it doesn't actually start for some time after I started recording. This is just for the people desperate to get it. You can listen to it here. Also, it may not be immediately available, as I am in the process of uploading it now.

Also, I had a spare 10 minutes this morning, and recorded an average of five solves, but YouTube hates me and failed at uploading the video. I'll try getting it uploading overnight, so check Cubing Weekly's YouTube channel for the video.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

You linked to episode 4.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 23, 2009)

Whoops, lol. Fixed (as I eat my breakfast as fast as I can, while getting ready for school)


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Chatroom ish open
http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, I have had some trouble keeping up with school AND a weekly podcast, so the format of Cubing Weekly will be changing slightly. The Rubik's cube is a very visual thing, and it can be quite difficult to keep coming up with new ideas and things to talk about.
So, that's why we're switching how it's going to be run. The new format will be:
Month:
Week 1 - Contest winners announced/New contest announced/other (video)
Week 2 - Audio podcast
Week 3 - Video tutorial/other cool stuff
Week 4 - Audio podcast

For the videos we will try to get other cubers to do tutorials or other things. The audio podcasts will remain pretty much unchanged.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Im doing the next tut


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup, and then Cubes=Life is doing one (I think)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yup, and then Cubes=Life is doing one (I think)



I'd like to do an introduction to my method XD.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure, it could go:
Edward (cube maintenance)
Cubes=Life (pyraminx?)
Ranzha (MOSIE)


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Sure, it could go:
> Edward (cube maintenance)
> Cubes=Life (pyraminx?)
> Ranzha (MOSIE)



I'll do one

What should it be on?

If its after Christmas It could be on the pros and cons of different cubes (im getting 4-5 more diys (ill have 8-9 then)(unless I get a dirt bike(its between cubes & ipod, and a dirt bike))).

What other tuts could I do (if i get the dirt bike)?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Whatever you feel you have something to share with the world about. Any tricks, tips or more obscure puzzles that there aren't many tutorials for.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeppers I'm doing pyra.
Sorry i cant be on tinychat, I'm playing some games with friends online.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

That's fine, I'm just editing the vid


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

My tut has been made. I'm just splicing the clips together, cutting out a few parts , etc so I can send it to you.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, that was quick. That's good though, then I'll have some ready for when the next one is due.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Or Cubes=Life could show us every single one of his ZB algs & his finger tricks that he uses for them!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Or Cubes=Life could show us every single one of his ZB algs & his finger tricks that he uses for them!!!



Seconded.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

That'd be totally awesome, but you'd need like an hour and a half long feature length film for that. (Thirded )


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

That'd take a while to make .

(although i fourth-ed)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it over already?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Okay, I have had some trouble keeping up with school AND a weekly podcast, so the format of Cubing Weekly will be changing slightly. The Rubik's cube is a very visual thing, and it can be quite difficult to keep coming up with new ideas and things to talk about.
> So, that's why we're switching how it's going to be run. The new format will be:
> Month:
> Week 1 - Contest winners announced/New contest announced/other (video)
> ...



Here, I'll just boost this. Tonight's episode is a video tutorial on G Perm recognition.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha, that would take wayyyy too long.
Once I can get my time attack under half an hour, I'll divide a video into multiple parts and upload a time attack. (;
Maybe that would work?
Might be a while though, my current time attack PB is 49 minutes.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

I've edited the video. Ill send it in a bit.

I also put a watermark of the cubingweekly logo. Is that ok?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

A ZBLL attack would be awesome!
Yeah, a watermark is fine.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> I've edited the video. Ill send it in a bit.
> 
> I also put a watermark of the cubingweekly logo. Is that ok?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, that would take wayyyy too long.
> Once I can get my time attack under half an hour, I'll divide a video into multiple parts and upload a time attack. (;
> Maybe that would work?
> Might be a while though, my current time attack PB is 49 minutes.



Or you could wait until Cubing Weekly gets a partnership with youtube.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, that would take wayyyy too long.
> ...



If it gets big enough, its bound to happen. Just look at the five awesome cubers.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



I doubt it, FAC has a billion noobish cubers who aren't on the forums & wouldn't want to listen to a person ramble on about cubing things for 20 minutes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd do a tutorial, but I've decided not to, as there are surely much more qualified people to teach anything I could possibly come up with.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

One of my videos has 139,000 views, and I got this message:






So basically, if we were to click a cubingweekly video 130,000 times, he could apply to become a partner. (maybe)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> One of my videos has 139,000 views, and I got this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? With only 128 subs!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzcvAaLeGdU

Lol, yes.
This is the video, see for yourself. xD
People actually clicked on it 139 thousand times.
AHaHahahahaha


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> So basically, if we were to click a cubingweekly video 130,000 times, he could apply to become a partner. (maybe)



Youtube has a lock on that kind of stuff. It will stop updating the views if you do that.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

I would not have known this... o_o
How did you learn that Edward?


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I would not have known this... o_o
> How did you learn that Edward?



I get around .


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I looked at YouTube partnerships, but I won't be able to apply for a while still. WATCH MORE VIDEOS!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Erm, upload moar videos.
Send a successful blind solve to Oprah or something, idk.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Erm, upload moar videos.
> Send a successful blind solve to Oprah or something, idk.



Oprah!! XD.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol. Maybe if I could actually do a BLD solve, and maybe if Oprah actually cared...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Lol. Maybe if I could actually do a BLD solve, and maybe if Oprah actually cared...



Nice new vid.
Lawl, they are stalking Jesse.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Would everyone who works on/ helps with cubing weekly be considered, dare I say,The CubingWeekly staff?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Kinda like the 5AC, except not?


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

The video finally rendered, and the watermarks work perfectly. 

Until that video is uploaded, watch this.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I suppose you could be called CW Staff. I should make shirts . Okay, you can post it on Rapidshare, or send it to me some other way.
@Cubes=Life Yeah, except not for n00bs


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I suppose you could be called CW Staff. I should make shirts . Okay, you can post it on Rapidshare, or send it to me some other way.



Ok, Ill send it. ill also post it on my channel as a private video, just in case the video gets lost in transit.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, sounds good. I'll post it tomorrow. I'm not gonna be up much longer tonight.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, the video has been posted. I edited it in Adobe Premiere. Tell me if you like it, and if you like the editing/format. You can find it on the CW youtube channel here.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> One of my videos has 139,000 views, and I got this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my videos has 1,237,683 views, but I haven't gotten a partner thing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > One of my videos has 139,000 views, and I got this message:
> ...



What's the video?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> What's the video?








It also has 12 video responses, 2,142 ratings, and 1,287 comments.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > What's the video?
> ...



its because its not your content (unless you work with the beach boys ).


also. I'd join the CW staff.

I will make a video on making hybreds after Christmas (unless i get a dirt bike instead(or could i do it with only 4 3x3s?))

otherwise, ill think of something.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Logan;
its because its not your content (unless you work with the beach boys O_o).[/QUOTE said:


> ...shhhh...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

May I be in the CW staff?

Pwease?

Also, done with my MOSIE tutorial.
Converting the clips now so I can edit them.
--R


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow. I'm suprised that you guys are already done your videos. Now I'll be set up for the next few weeks. I'm still waiting for Edward to send me his, but that'll be great once I get those.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Wow. I'm suprised that you guys are already done your videos. Now I'll be set up for the next few weeks. I'm still waiting for Edward to send me his, but that'll be great once I get those.



Problems with rapidshare right now. Ill get it to you somehow.

And am I part of the staff?

EDIT:Using megaupload. It seems to be working.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that rather than having "staff" we will have CW partners. For people who help out regularily or assist us in other ways.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

^I like this idea.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah, that sounds better.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

So who are the partners?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

Ranzha for sure, as he has been with us since the very beginning, possibly the same for JTW (although he hasn't really been on lately). Edward and Cubes=Life will most likely both become partners soon, as you haven't been around for very long yet. I will come up with some criteria and post it on CW.com soon.

@Logan I would, but one of the criteria is actually having been a guest on the show or having made a video.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahem!


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Video has been uploaded to megaupload. 

Here is the file


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

It says that it is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Try this


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

It still says that it's unavailable. Try mediafire.com maybe?


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Caedus said:


> It still says that it's unavailable. Try mediafire.com maybe?



Mediafire has a 200mb limit. The file is ~450mb
EDIT: Let me try zipping the video.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe you could FTP it to the CW server?


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

How would I do that?

And whats FTP? lol

EDIT: Google is my friend. but still, how would I?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, I PM'd you the server info.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Omg, its saying it will take 7 HOURS for the file to get on the server. you willing to stay up till 4?

550TH POST!!!!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh well, it's not due until next week.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

This week and next week's episodes will have to be canceled and replaced with Edward and Ranzha's videos, as I am going on a ski trip to Panorama over the weekend, and then going back next weekend. I cannot record from the hotel, as we may still be driving, and the rooms will most likely not have internet anyway.

I will try making a video over Christmas but the next audio episode will probably have to wait until the new year.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Duh...duh duuuuuh... Hows the website going?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > What's the video?
> ...


 
>*Facepalm*< 

I thought the lyrics were "bop bop bop, bop bop the radio".l


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

It's not going right now. Finals are approaching, and I haven't been doing anything other than studying for the most part.

Once we hit Christmas break, I'll have hours and hours of spare time to spend on cubing/podcasting/programming/whatever, but right now my number one priority is studying for my chem final in 5 days. (Ugh, chemistry... :fp)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

Caedus said:


> It's not going right now. Finals are approaching, and I haven't been doing anything other than studying for the most part.
> 
> Once we hit Christmas break, I'll have hours and hours of spare time to spend on cubing/podcasting/programming/whatever, but right now my number one priority is studying for my chem final in 5 days. (Ugh, chemistry... :fp


 
Ask a partner to make the site for you.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm fine with making the site, and I enjoy programming, but I just need to have free time to work on it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I thought the lyrics were "bop bop bop, bop bop the radio".l



...wow...


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I'm fine with making the site, and I enjoy programming, but I just need to have free time to work on it.



Im trying to learn too


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with making the site, and I enjoy programming, but I just need to have free time to work on it.
> ...



Do, or do not, there is no try.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, the only real way to learn (PHP) is to just make lots and lots of different sites, over, and over, and over.
Each one you make slightly more complex or complicated, using more and more of the language.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

You make it seem hard...


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

It is hard... To get good.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

Is there Cubing Weekly tomorrow?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but the chatroom is open.
http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, but like I mentioned earlier, the next CW audio podcast will be in the new year. Most people are busy during the holidays, and are going away (like me). So there will be videos, but no podcast episodes.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 13, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Okay, but like I mentioned earlier, the next CW audio podcast will be in the new year. Most people are busy during the holidays, and are going away (like me). So there will be videos, but no podcast episodes.



I uploaded the first of three parts of MOSIE on the CW YT.
Should I upload the other two?


----------



## Logan (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not getting a dirt bike for christmas, so I'm getting cubes.

Diansheng 3x3x3 Cube
Type F 3x3x3 Cube(II) (Black)
Type C 3x3x3 Cube(II) (Black)
MF8 Tile Megaminx II (Black)
Diansheng 45mm mini 3x3x3 Cube
Type a 3x3x3 DIY Cube(V) (Black)
Type D 3x3x3 Cube(I) (White)
Type F 3x3x3 Cube(I) (Black)

I will make my "how to make a hybred/best 3x3 for you" video soon after christmas.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2009)

@Ranzha Yeah, if you could upload all the parts that'd be great.

@Logan Sounds great.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2009)

Two moar weeks!
Then it'll be January 2nd, 2010:
Cubing Weekly: the best weekly podcast pertaining to cubes, puzzles, and related propaganda that originated from Mr. Rubik's invention.

I can't wait.
Whose week is it nao?


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2009)

Its my week. Ill be setting the video unprivate now.

EDIT: caedus needs to do it. He changed the password again.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 20, 2009)

I already did. You can see it here


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 21, 2009)

suggestion for the podcasts: you need much better audio, even when my audio is at the max. i can not even hear some people


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> suggestion for the podcasts: you need much better audio, even when my audio is at the max. i can not even hear some people



Caedus has been trying to fix his own audio, which is the lowest sounding of all.
Also, suggestion:
If each member of CW was given a memo-like thing on what we were to talk about for a single podcast, then we would get off-track less often and we could get straight to the point.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to be doing some serious work on rethinking the audio portion of the podcast. I also need to figure out how to level everyone's sound out. Mine is always extremely quiet.

Also, Chris, have you made your video?

I will also be delaying my cube collection video until my PopBuying order gets here, but I will still be making the methods video.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I'm going to be doing some serious work on rethinking the audio portion of the podcast. I also need to figure out how to level everyone's sound out. Mine is always extremely quiet.



Indeed. Are we going to go through with the videocast?

http://screenplay.huelix.com/sp-screen-recorder-about.html

Broadcast your screen!

If it's okay with you, I'll test the free trial. If necessary, I can buy this to use forever.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Sure, that sounds good. I would still like to have video available, but some people do not have video cameras of any kind. *cough*Jesse*cough*


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Sure, that sounds good. I would still like to have video available, but some people do not have video cameras of any kind. *cough*Jesse*cough*



For those without a webcam, I can replace their video with Mel Gibson's face.
Done it before, I can do it again.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Heh. Yeah! We'll have to find a way to transfer the video between us. I say FTP it onto the CW server. There's no bandwidth or storage limit.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Heh. Yeah! We'll have to find a way to transfer the video between us. I say FTP it onto the CW server. There's no bandwidth or storage limit.



I could FTP it.
Could I just put it straight on the server? Is there any security things on the site?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd set up an FTP account for video uploads. You'd just upload into a video folder on the server.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Heh. Yeah! We'll have to find a way to transfer the video between us. I say FTP it onto the CW server. There's no bandwidth or storage limit.
> ...



I've tried that. Its horribly unreliable. I spent 6 hours waiting for my video to go up on the server just for it to crash at 99% .


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



Hm. It works fine for me. That's how I uploaded the entire site.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



I'll do it!

EDIT: What player will we use? QuickTime or Windows Media Player?
Optimal would be both, one in MPEG-4, and one in AVI. Luckily, I have a video converter!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I have opened the chatroom so we can discuss things live in there.
My webcam's on the other computer, however, so sorry.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, I think that MPEG would probably be the best choice, or Quicktime. Not really sure which is more widely supported.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Okay, I think that MPEG would probably be the best choice, or Quicktime. Not really sure which is more widely supported.



QuickTime tends to be slow on PC.
Because of this, uploading both an MPEG-4 and an AVI would be optimal.
We could also put a video player on the site, no?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

QuickTime!!!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 21, 2009)

WMP!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I think that MPEG would probably be the best choice, or Quicktime. Not really sure which is more widely supported.
> ...



Yeah, I could make a video player in flash, or we could just upload the videos to the CW server and embed the videos directly in the webpage. I think embedding them would be much easier.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 21, 2009)

That's my tutorial.
It's not too good. D:


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet. Looks good. I'll upload it, and then make it public on Saturday. (Please remove the link so no one gets a peek at it early)


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2009)

I want a peek!


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I want a peek!



Meh too!!


----------



## Logan (Dec 22, 2009)

@ Caedus

It's almost Christmas!!!  I will make my hybrid video (and any other videos you want (ideas?)) asap after Xmas.


@ everyone else

I got to see the vid  I saw his post before he edited it. Good job 4Chan (or should I call you Cubes=Life?). It was pretty good.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

Can I make a video?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I want a peek!
> ...


Not yet. It's kinda like opening your Christmas presents before Christmas. It just doesn't work 
I'll post it on Christmas. One day early. It's your Christmas present from me. 



iSpinz said:


> Can I make a video?


What do you want to make it on?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

Ummm.... I'll get back to you.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Ummm.... I'll get back to you.



Heh. Okay. No rush. There's still 4Chan's/Cubes=Life's video, my cube collection video, my methods video, Logan's hybrids video, another video by Jesse coming.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

Caedus said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm.... I'll get back to you.
> ...



Oh hey, I'm gonna be getting some cubes for christmas. I think the video after those should be a review.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, if anyone has any cubes they want me to review, I probably either have them, or am getting them. That could be another video.

@Edward: Sounds good.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

When are podcasts starting back up? Also, is there any chance of custom cubing weekly stickers?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> When are podcasts starting back up? Also, is there any chance of custom cubing weekly stickers?



February.
Perhaps. We may have to see how the store turns out though.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 19, 2010)

The podcasts start up once I'm through with finals, which would make February 6th the next recording date.

I'd love to have custom CW stickers, but I'm not sure how we'd make/get them. If we could get some, they'd probably be included with any cubes you bought.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

Caedus said:


> The podcasts start up once I'm through with finals, which would make February 6th the next recording date.
> 
> I'd love to have custom CW stickers, but I'm not sure how we'd make/get them. If we could get some, they'd probably be included with any cubes you bought.



NOOOO! Why can't I do any podcasts, I'll be doing something in Chicago.

Dr. Sticker.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr. Sticker looks promising, I'll have to decide whether I want to order.
How does a black CW logo on a white sticker sound?

It'd be great if you could come on the podcast, but I'm pretty sure you've told me your reasoning for not wanting to before.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Dr. Sticker looks promising, I'll have to decide whether I want to order.
> How does a black CW logo on a white sticker sound?



Make it orange on white. Oh & to keep prices down maybe you should only order for the white side & use the stickers that come with the cube for the rest of the cube. Dr. Sticker is kind of expensive.



Caedus said:


> It'd be great if you could come on the podcast, but I'm pretty sure you've told me your reasoning for not wanting to before.



That was once, I'll try to make it sometime in February when my it wont annoy my parents.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 19, 2010)

Orrrr..... You could make single logos and include 1 with every order. Orange logos would kick the price up too.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Make it orange on white. Oh & to keep prices down maybe you should only order for the white side & use the stickers that come with the cube for the rest of the cube. Dr. Sticker is kind of expensive.


Yeah, I was only intending to order stickers with logos.
How about white sticker, orange cube, and black "Cubing Weekly" text?



Cyrus C. said:


> That was once, I'll try to make it sometime in February when my it wont annoy my parents.


Okay, sounds great.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 5, 2010)

*First CW of the year: February 6!*

Expect Caedus, Cuber95, iSpinz (perhaps), and me hosting the first Cubing Weekly podcast of 2010!

This week's podcast will include news about all of the records since the WC09.  Too many....
7 PM MST (GMT -7) at http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly
Come early, and you can interact with us and whatnot in the chatroom!

If you're interested in being a guest in the podcast, which means you are in the show the whole time, please don't hesitate to email Caedus (Ian) at [email protected] or me at [email protected].

Hope to see you there!

--Ranzha V. Emodrach


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2010)

Ill prob be there. Nothing to do tomorrow anyway.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 5, 2010)

I might show up.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2010)

Ian might not be there , but that's if something BAD happens.
He's going somewhere and returning, but at a time he doesn't know.
If need be, someone else will have to run the podcast.

Even so, anyone who wants to chat may in the Tinychat room:

http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly


----------



## Logan (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll be there. 8PM CST right?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> I'll be there. 8PM CST right?



Yep.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just downloaded cubing weekly on my ipod, im listening to the first episode now


----------



## Caedus (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay, good news. I will be there tonight, and I'm back now (much earlier than expected), but I won't be online for a while. (stupid homework )


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright guys, Ranzha told me to post that the podcast was going to begin "epically soon"

http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly for the podcast

CLICK ON ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 7, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Alright guys, *Rhanza* told me to post that the podcast was going to begin "epically soon"
> 
> http://tinychat.com/cubingweekly for the podcast
> 
> CLICK ON ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



FAIL.
Ranzha, it is.

Also, tonight went rather smoothly, as far as I was concerned.
Good job, everyone, and thanks to Caedus, iSpinz, and Logan for being there.

This week, we talked about world records that occurred since the WC09.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys, *Rhanza* told me to post that the podcast was going to begin "epically soon"
> ...



Woops... forgive me master. Fixed


----------



## Logan (Feb 12, 2010)

When's the new episode going to be up?


----------



## Caedus (Feb 12, 2010)

Hopefully Saturday night. I'm finding myself too busy during the week to edit it.
Editing usually takes almost two hours, so it's tough to find the time on a school night.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Hopefully Saturday night. I'm finding myself too busy during the week to edit it.
> Editing usually takes almost two hours, so it's tough to find the time on a school night.



Aw....
Well, at least it's going to be up!

ALSO!
May I do the video for the thirteenth?
At the comp?
Pwease?

--R


----------



## Caedus (Feb 12, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Saturday night. I'm finding myself too busy during the week to edit it.
> ...



Sure, it's been a while since you made your last vid.


----------



## Logan (Feb 14, 2010)

Aww. Its not up yet ( I usually listen to podcasts before bed.) Oh well, Hopefully by tuesday.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> Aww. Its not up yet ( I usually listen to podcasts before bed.) Oh well, Hopefully by tuesday.



Man, someone else do the video.
I have over 80 minutes of footage.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Aww. Its not up yet ( I usually listen to podcasts before bed.) Oh well, Hopefully by tuesday.
> ...



Lol. At Chicago I was too busy competing, selling, and judging to take videos.:fp


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Aww. Its not up yet ( I usually listen to podcasts before bed.) Oh well, Hopefully by tuesday.
> ...



I meant episode 5. It's not up yet.

And what are those 80 mins of video of?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Competition. EPGY 2010. I had a pretty bad helmet cam angle.


----------



## Logan (Feb 17, 2010)

ummm... where's episode 5? It's been a while. (10 days)


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually... episode 5 was like, last year.
I remember because I was there.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 17, 2010)

As I don't have time to sit for 1+ hours editing CW, I just slapped the starting and ending themes on it and exported to mp3. You can find it here.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 17, 2010)

Caedus said:


> As I don't have time to sit for 1+ hours editing CW, I just slapped the starting and ending themes on it and exported to mp3. You can find it here.



LOVE THE INTRO XD.
Gotta love the intro. Forever.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

Who's that idiot doing the intro...

Oh, wait...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Who's that idiot doing the intro...
> 
> Oh, wait...



I just got pwned.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

BUMP!

February 20, 2010's Cubing Weekly podcast!

This time, I'm hosting the podcast. Caedus is away, and I sure hope everything goes well >_>.
SO! Anytime during the day, hop on in to the chatroom to broadcast, cube, race, and chat with people from Speedsolving.

If you would like to be a guest on the show, please email me at [email protected].

So yeah.

--Ranzha


----------



## timeless (Mar 13, 2011)

itunes doesnt work for me
do u have direct links to podcast stream/download?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 13, 2011)

timeless said:


> itunes doesnt work for me
> do u have direct links to podcast stream/download?


I will just tell you that this is the podcast that ended over a year ago. If you are looking for cubecast, look at the stick thread on the top of the Speedcubing discussion forum.


----------

